
Is Google Voice a Threat to AT&T (Pogue's take on the fiasco)? - terpua
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/06/technology/personaltech/06pogue-email.html
======
roc
Of course it's a threat to AT&T.

It removes any trace of their lock-in. It elevates profit-rich features out of
AT&T's grasp. Google could switch the 'last mile' to VoIP, and unlike Skype,
it would be marketed, promoted and popular.

With Google Voice & voip, a mifi-type device + iPod touch is an iPhone with
(essentially) unlimited minutes from anywhere to anywhere in the world,
(essentially) unlimited texts and a feature list that makes AT&T's look
quaint. For $60/mo. Today.

Google Voice threatens the commodification of wireless services to a simple
data plan. It's something everyone knows is coming, but the carriers assumed
they had more time to take profit and develop their own services.

